# Single coil RTA for Voopoo Vinci X



## LouisG (22/3/20)

Hello everyone. 

Any suggestions on single coil RTA’s for the Voopoo Vinci X? I have the 510 adapter that will accommodate rta tanks. 

I also have the RBA setup for the Vinci X but coil selection seems limited, any suggestions?


----------



## Christopher (23/3/20)

I've currently got a Zeus X atop mine with a dual coil setup at 0.15 ohms. I've also used my old Aromamizer with duals running about 0.2 ohm and I don't recommend it lol. I don't think the single 18650 battery is capable of putting out enough oomph. For example, "70" watts on my Vinci X and 50 watts on my other mod are not at all the same, the Vinci takes ages to ramp up. Sorry if this wasn't helpful, just a thought from my side. I have a Samsung 25 amp battery in it, probably need a 30 amp.


----------



## adriaanh (23/3/20)

LouisG said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Any suggestions on single coil RTA’s for the Voopoo Vinci X? I have the 510 adapter that will accommodate rta tanks.
> 
> I also have the RBA setup for the Vinci X but coil selection seems limited, any suggestions?



Augvape intake Single coil


----------



## Grand Guru (23/3/20)

A good thing to know is whether you’re more into MTL or DL so that we can give you a few suggestions

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (25/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A good thing to know is whether you’re more into MTL or DL so that we can give you a few suggestions


Is it just me who hates it when someone starts a thread asking for advice but then doesn't even bother to come back to check what advice has been given or reply to questions about clarification!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

